# Como conectar un microfono a la radio del auto



## silvanaguillen (May 21, 2009)

Hola, soy transportista y no entiendo mucho de electronica. Por normas de la empresa donde ofrezco servicios de transportes a tursitas, tengo que conectarle a la radio del auto un microfono, para que el guia relate los tour.
¿como lo hago? la radio trae original una conexion USB, asi que compre un microfono con conexion USB pero no funciono, no sale la voz por los parlantes del auto. Despues compre un transmisor de FM, esos que se conectan al encendedor del auto y tenes que sintonizar la radio en la misma frecuencia, bueno, conecte el microfono y tampoco funciono. No quiero seguir gastando plata en cosas que no sirven, pero si me ayudaria si alguien me dice que tipo de conexión hay que hacer o que elementos usar.
Por si acaso, vivo en Santiago de Chile por si alguien sabe donde ir a comprar lo que tenga que comprar.
muchas gracias. Silvana.


----------



## alexus (May 21, 2009)

totalmente errado! estabas haciendo cualquier cosa! con todo respeto! jeje

el usb, es para colocar algun lector de memorias, un reproductor de mp3, cosas asi, etc.. 

armate un amplificador sencillo, y lo conectas a los parlantes de tu camioneta! 

usa el buscador del foro, hay varios temas referentes a ese tema.

repito: un amplificador de audio nada mas!


----------

